# stranezza su aggiornamenti

## uoslagelo

anche voi usate emerge -avuDNq world per aggiornare? Ultimamente sto notanto che non installa tutti gli aggiornamenti. Sembra che se ne "dimentichi" qualcuno. Ho pensato che ci fossero delle dipendenze che richiedessero delle precise versioni, ma con un equery d <pacchetto> ho subito scartato questa ipotesi. Allora ho provato ad aggiornare manualmente il pacchetto. Compila tranquillamente. Allora ho pensato: se do un emerge -avuDNq world dovrebbe riportare il pacchetto appena installato alla versione precedentemente installata. Ed invece non è così. Sembra che qualche pacchetto passi inosservato. Ho provato anche con un emerge -avuDNq system, ma non cambia nulla.

I pacchetti "sfuggiti" li ho trovati con un eix -u

----------

## ago

lancia 

```
eix-sync; emerge -DuN world
```

 deve aggiornare per forza tutti gli elementi contenuti nel file world

----------

## publiosulpicio

Prova

```

emerge -uDN --with-bdeps y world

```

----------

## riverdragon

eix -u mostra tutti i pacchetti teoricamente aggiornabili. Ci sono però programmi che hanno dipendenze strette su una specifica versione di un pacchetto; fino a che l'ebuild per il primo programma non modificherà la richiesta della dipendenza tutte le versioni successive del pacchetto verranno ignorate.

Mi viene in mente eclipse-sdk, che richiede dev-java/lucene-1.9 nonostante l'ultima versione stabile in portage sia la 2.4.1

Per scoprire se il tuo caso è come questo (molto probabile) lancia equery d <nomepacchetto> e guarda che ti dice.

----------

## Onip

emerge considera come "da aggiornare" i pacchetti installati in world e le loro dipendenze a runtime, quelle, per intenderci, che servono alla esecuzione del programma e che negli ebuild sono specificate nella variabile RDEPEND.

I pacchetti tralasciati sono delle build-dependencies, cioè servono solamente per la compilazione dei sorgenti del pacchetto X e poi non vengono più utilizzati. per dire ad emerge di considerare anche questo insieme di pacchetti devi specificare, come già detto da ago88 l'opzione --with-bdeps=y.

Oppure a volte un pacchetto dipendenza è "aggiornabile", ma gli utilizzatori ne richiedono una specifica versione (es. <dev-cpp/foobar-1.23), di conseguenza aggiornare la dipendenza sarebbe errato e questa viene, giustamente, lasciata stare anche con le bdeps abilitate.

----------

